# Врачи ставят болезнь Бехтерева



## jklhgf (8 Ноя 2018)

Снова здравствуйте, уважаемые доктора. Здесь моя первая тема, в которой я описывала ситуацию. Сейчас же я прошу посмотреть на снимки, потому как теперь  наши врачи  диагностируют у меня  болезнь Бехтерева, на основе заключений по рентгену(после рентгена в боковой проекции, если быть точной) , где увидели двусторонний  сакроилеит. Стоит обязательно обозначить то, что по анализам не отслеживается воспаление и анализ HLA-B27 отрицательный. Пожалуйста, выскажите свое мнение касательно снимков, буду очень признательна.
И да, мне 27 лет, беременностей и родов не было.


----------



## La murr (8 Ноя 2018)

@jklhgf, здравствуйте!
Вижу, что Вы уже пригласили в тему докторов.
Вам ответят, как только появится такая возможность.


----------



## doclega (8 Ноя 2018)

Нужно МРТ КПС делать.


----------



## jklhgf (8 Ноя 2018)

@doclega, именно свежий? Тот, которому месяцев 5 не подойдет? А то свежий только в январе смогу, тут по месту жительства только КТ есть


----------



## doclega (9 Ноя 2018)

Да, переделать, посмотреть. Может не увидели на первом отёк. МРТ решает, есть сакроилеит или нет.


----------



## jklhgf (9 Ноя 2018)

@doclega, поняла, спасибо! Скажите еще, пожалуйста, а МРТ делать на фоне приема противовоспалительных или нужно делать перерыв в приеме, чтобы не смазывать картину на МРТ?


----------



## abelar (15 Ноя 2018)

На снимке последствия травмы копчика. Вполне возможно, давнишней. МРТ копчико-крестцового сочленения покажет подробности и показания-противопоказания к его ручной репозиции.


----------



## jklhgf (1 Сен 2019)

Закрываю тему результатом, к которому наконец пришли за пару лет. У меня болезнь Крона, которая обратила на себя внимание изначально с внекишечных проявлений, то есть с поражения суставов.


----------



## Elka66 (1 Сен 2019)

@jklhgf, как диагностировали болезнь крона,в пятницу колоноскопия ,достаточно будет.Болит жжет мышцы и копчик,на мрт поп разглядели сакроилит ,ревматологические анализы в норме ,скв пока исключили, субфебрилитет третий год,волосы пучками лезут .Кишечник сбесился, ,болит ,завывает и я вместе с ним, понамесилось всего и неврология и кишечник


----------



## jklhgf (2 Сен 2019)

@Elka66, Терминальный илеит с эрозиями и язвами на колоно.  Результаты гистологии. Кальпротектин зашкаливает. Было сильное обострение именно по кишке, сейчас боль в ней все равно останется перманентно, хоть и менее выражена. Температура субфебрильная третий год тоже. У Вас нет гипотиреоза? У меня есть. Как и опухоль гипофиза.Во  всяком случае ,мои волосы и температуру можно и к этому приписать


----------



## Elka66 (2 Сен 2019)

@jklhgf, я вас читала на кронпортале,в пятницу все узнаю,дальше куда бечь к ревматологу или к гастроэнтерологу.Кишечник болит терпимо,спина доканывает,я даже задумалась об онко,с учётом температуры,а на мрт даже грыж нет.Получила второе мнение рентренолога,он мне показал белое пятнышко на каких то срезах и сказал к ревматологу и сделать мрт илеосакральных сочленений,гипотериоза нет,есть аит с высокими антитпо причем ттг болтается в районе единицы.


----------



## jklhgf (4 Сен 2019)

@Elka66, да, проверьте КПС по МРТ, мне кажется, лишним не будет. И обязательно пройдите обследования, которые назначит гастроэнтеролог. Ведь вне зависимости от того, связано это или нет с позвоночником ( лучше если нет, конечно) , запускать одну болячку, потому что другая сильнее болит- не дело


----------



## Elka66 (4 Сен 2019)

@jklhgf, Вам полегче на лечении.И есть ли у вас,даже не знаю как назвать,слабость ли,усталость. Обязательно все сдам ,постепенно,тяжело в финансовом плане .Ревматолог мне встречу на осень назначил,подозревал скв,анализы не подтвердили,кроме субфибрилитета и  белка в моче,отеков на фалангах пальцах и лице,Рейно ,все вместе соберу и доползу.Дяденька ревматолог попался хороший ,внимательный,всю меня прокрутил и кфк и ана,анца,хотел плаквенил назначить,но погодил .Может и соберется в диагноз моя неврология,кишечник и боли в спине


----------



## jklhgf (4 Сен 2019)

@Elka66, да, постоянная усталость и слабость, все мышцы будто после разгрузки вагонов и горячей бани одновременно. Тремор рук. Лечения ещё только месяц получаю, не могу сказать, что ощутимо легче. Так же болят и суставы и кишки. Иногда сильнее/ ощутимее, иногда просто фоном боль. Но! бывало и хуже. И значительно хуже. Сейчас я на преднизолоне с месаколом, азатиоприн начнет действовать тогда, когда срок приема преднизалона закончится.
Все же хочется верить, что Ваши суставы с животом не связаны. Что это два отдельно существующих излечивающихся без следа недуга. Было бы здорово


----------



## Elka66 (4 Сен 2019)

@jklhgf, Боюсь что связаны,у меня так же тремор рук,парез в ногах,был высокий титр эпштейн барр,пролечила,стало хуже,добавился с прошлого года кишечник,теперь и крестец.Сначала рс ставили,очаги контраст копят,но я думаю не рс,а последствия вирусной инфекции,но лечить никто не хочет.Замкнутый круг


----------



## jklhgf (5 Сен 2019)

@Elka66, у Вас в пятницу вроде консультации/ обследования. Может проясняться начнет куда двигаться. Но очевидно, что консультации гастро Вам нужны, хоть бы ради исключения вероятности


----------



## Elka66 (5 Сен 2019)

@jklhgf, можно вам в личку написать .


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2019)

Болезнь Бехтерева


----------



## olga68 (5 Сен 2019)

Мне мужу ставят ББ. Сильное обострение уже с весны. Завтра кладу в ревматологию. Вообще не знаю, что теперь делать.
@Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, а пациенту на снимках сколько лет? Вернее, как быстро происходит это все.


----------



## leo1980 (5 Сен 2019)

@olga68, когда у меня предпологали бехтерева, сказали не волнуйся не все так плохо, капельница раз в месяц и ты огурец.
есть знакомая которая так и делает, по ней не скажу, что все плохо.


----------



## olga68 (5 Сен 2019)

@leo1980, но ведь это не в России? Есть ли у нас такие препараты. Пока я ещё не в теме. Много лет ему лечили РА, а последние четыре года я со своей болячкой совсем его забросила, и тут вот такая новость. С весны не могут вытащить из сильного обострения. Температура, почти не ходит, СОЭ 62, СРБ 48, сакроилеит на МРТ.


----------



## jklhgf (5 Сен 2019)

@Elka66, конечно, пишите


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Сен 2019)

olga68 написал(а):


> Мне мужу ставят ББ. Сильное обострение уже с весны. Завтра кладу в ревматологию. Вообще не знаю, что теперь делать.
> @Доктор Ступин, Фёдор Петрович, а пациенту на снимках сколько лет? Вернее, как быстро происходит это все.


В ревматологи разберутся.
60 лет.


----------

